# Redyre Extra Spicy Specialty win pictures



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They FINALLY came today!! My beautiful puppy is only 7 months old in these photos.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I read "Extra Spicy" and thought, "who is that?" Katie girl is lovely, I am just not used to hearing her registered name. There are so many things I love about this bitch. You look very happy in the third picture.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

She's so gorgeous. Great work!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is lovely, and the photos are awesome. I can't wait to get my photos from Nationals.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I gasp every time I see her. She's so beautiful. Congrats again


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Steven said we should have swapped her and Porter when you went looking....I don't think we would have got away with that 

She's lovely.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

she is beautiful!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Always good to get the Pictures! Love the smiling one.. Dog looks great in them all.


----------

